
Lifehacker Pack for Android: Our List of the Best Android Apps - jaybol
http://lifehacker.com/5616299/lifehacker-pack-for-android-our-list-of-the-best-android-apps
======
jrockway
Excellent list; no battery-killing "task killers", for once!

------
hswolff
Does anyone use <https://snaptic.com/> ? I've been using them for a while, and
they're awesome. Awesome web-based interface along with a native iOS and
Android app. I haven't been able to find anything better than them so far.

~~~
aschobel
Thanks for the kind comments Harry!

We just launched our new Google Closure based webclient today, lots of spiffy
new stuff coming. Stay tuned!

Feel free to contact me at aschobel (@) snaptic.com

~~~
studer
I thought Chrome pulled in some really bad font, but apparently your designer
thought "text-shadow:1px 1px 1px white;" was a great idea to use on your
website. Will I blow some circuits if I look at the actual application? :-)

~~~
maudineormsby
I'll second that the text is a little hard on the eyes. Won't go so far as to
say that I'll blow a circuit reading it, and I'm definitely gonna check
Snaptic out, but a easier-reading font would be nice!

------
gcb
ConnectBot

Terminal emulator

Soundcontrol widget

Stopwatch

Realcalc

Aldiko

Auto rotate switch

Gesture search

Wifi analyzer

Voice recorder

Smooth calendar

Now my nexus is almost as useful as my old e61i.

Too bad I can't download a real keyboard

